# Ufo



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone know what this is? I seem to have some of these hitch hikers on my glass. (huge magnification . . . actual size is about less than the head of a pin)


----------



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

Aha! I just looked at blossom112's thread and lo and behold there it is in the first link. . . Cladonema (jellyfish)


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

no look again .... you were close!
Hydroids


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooo look at that thing O_O Are they bad?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope they are good ..... they come and go but mostly in a newr tank .
I had them a while back .......neet to see


----------



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad they are good . . . Last night after the light were out a couple of bigger _things_ came out to graze. They look kind of like slugs about 1/2 cm in length. Also I have seen a reddish sausage shaped thing in the substrate, maybe a tiny cucumber? Its just less than 1 cm long. It is difficult to photograph . . . when it gets close to the glass I will try to take a picture.


----------



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's another _thing_ . . . could it be a polyp? I'll try to find out, but could someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks, Emil


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sand-Dollar said:


> Here's another _thing_ . . . could it be a polyp? I'll try to find out, but could someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks, Emil


I'd have to see it awake (tentacles out) to give you a better answer, but it is definitely that sort of animal. Take a look at it at night. It might stick its tentacles out then.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like button polyp.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Cladonema sp.

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchpods.html


----------

